# Paul Shirley's Final blog for the PHX Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Turns out he signed a book deal. Info included in it. He's a great writer should do well. He's smart and funny. Bball may have just not been his calling.

http://aol.nba.com/suns/news/shirley_playoff_blog.html


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That's sad, really. :sad:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, not also being a good writer he seems like a good guy. And also a good guy to have on our team along with Jake, and Bo Outlaw. They were all awesome for bench guys who did nothing. They kept things loose and they didn't have any qualms about playing time. Our team had some real chemistry. But we see how we need to get deeper on the bench so, and I just read all of them are most likely gone. Even if we have to trade Jake.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, while he stinks at bball. He's an entertaining writer. At the end of the day, he'll be fine.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, not also being a good writer he seems like a good guy. And also a good guy to have on our team along with Jake, and Bo Outlaw. They were all awesome for bench guys who did nothing. They kept things loose and they didn't have any qualms about playing time. Our team had some real chemistry. But we see how we need to get deeper on the bench so, and I just read all of them are most likely gone. Even if we have to trade Jake.


The only chemistry we have is the starting 5 + Jim Jackson. 

I don't care if they get rid of all the other bench players. Maybe we should keep Hunter but if anybody offers something nice for Barbosa, please take it. 

All the bench players get along and bring a lot of laughter but it ain't funny if we lose in WCF!!!! We need bench production which we had very little.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> The only chemistry we have is the starting 5 + Jim Jackson.
> 
> I don't care if they get rid of all the other bench players. Maybe we should keep Hunter but if anybody offers something nice for Barbosa, please take it.
> 
> All the bench players get along and bring a lot of laughter but it ain't funny if we lose in WCF!!!! We need bench production which we had very little.


Yeah def, I agree. I was just saying for guys who do nothing. They're great to have just as a support. There was a chemistry with all of them. 

But yeah we need guys who can contribute more. Hunter may likely opting out. I hope not because I do not want us to use MLE on him. I hope we stand ground and let him see what's out there and if nothing we can resign him for less. I'd rather put the MLE to good use.

I think Barbosa could be an asset if he was given more time. He looked ratteled out there. Just needs to calm down.

Yeah, it is not laughing matter which is why those 3 players are gone. Jackson and Barbosa could be only two who we bring back from our bench.


----------

